# How do I update my own for sale post?



## BariMelt (Jul 15, 2003)

I wanted to change the price on a post I had for a mouthpiece. I cannot respond to my own post. Other than recreating the entire post, are there any other options?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

They are working on this issue, for now just edit it. NB best to post in the forum problems section (and there you'll probably see the ongoing staus of this issue)


----------



## BariMelt (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## MM (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes, I mistakenly entered a 2nd FT thread a tried to reply with a "Moderator Please Delete" but was unable to do so. Will try to edit.

FYI the reason for the 2nd thread was this. I typed the initial post for the first thread but got interrupted. When I returned to my computer, I saw the text of the first thread with no subject line in the "Start New Thread" tool. Thinking the new thread was not finished, I slightly edited the text, typed a subject line and hit enter. After this I saw my new thread plus an almost identical one from about a half hour previous. Apologies for that.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

MM said:


> Yes, I mistakenly entered a 2nd FT thread a tried to reply with a "Moderator Please Delete" but was unable to do so. Will try to edit.
> 
> FYI the reason for the 2nd thread was this. I typed the initial post for the first thread but got interrupted. When I returned to my computer, I saw the text of the first thread with no subject line in the "Start New Thread" tool. Thinking the new thread was not finished, I slightly edited the text, typed a subject line and hit enter. After this I saw my new thread plus an almost identical one from about a half hour previous. Apologies for that.


I did just delete your duplicate thread MM, you should have received a notification about that.

In future, if you want to contact a moderator about your post you can click on the three dots on the top right of the post and choose 'report'.


----------

